# The Grandaddy of all Go Dawg threads....#33 From the Dawghouse to the Bighouse



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Old country roads take us home...Yall boys going to the promise land


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2017)

roll tide and go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2017)

go noles and bammers


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go superstitious Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2017)

go dogs bammers and nolesux


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2017)

John knocked #32 out last night. Reminded me of the old days. Good Job John and Go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Dogs Go


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2017)

go bammers and dogs in natty


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 11, 2017)

Go DAWGS and others supporting THE DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice new shiny thread S&S


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 11, 2017)

Hill to UGA!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2017)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Hill to UGA!
> Go Dawgs!



Yes sir! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2017)

We are putting some scary numbers up on the OL recruits.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> We are putting some scary numbers up on the OL recruits.



We sho is! But we need some DL recruits too!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Houston County, my Birth place.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2017)

Sic' em DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2017)

early-morning West Coast go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2017)

Roll Tide


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Noles in Elko


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Bonaire


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs knowing that we are in for a tough game in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs already in tailgating in Pasadena


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs hungry for a win in Pasadena.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2017)

Go late night Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs expecting the worse and hoping for the best.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 13, 2017)

Go DAWGS hoping for another snow day (or three)!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs from Coweta co.....almost barner country


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs staying off the high dive.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs tubing and skiing on Lake Oconee!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs, pulling for FSU in the Poulan Weedeater Bowl.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs, on a day that it was too windy to haul rock.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

My wind gauge was running over.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Hope it was not this bad in South Georgia, because it could shut the Chicken farm down, and one of ours posters would be out of work for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Killing them chickens is the only thing, that keeps him going when the produce is done.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Omega.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs up late listening to the lovely sound of 2 cats screaming outside of his window. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs up late listening to the lovely sound of 2 cats screaming outside of his window.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Go Dawgs looking for the BB gun


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs fighting the wind while smoking hams


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Noles firing up the weedeater


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles firing up the weedeater



go noles, natty light and weedeaters at 418 am.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2017)

go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go noles, natty light and weedeaters at 418 am.



It was almost 5 o clock


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs lol at them night Owls.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

We gonna have to Ban that turnip picker from Omega.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Noles talking to the law about weedeating after 10 pm


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Must've been my neighbor, I ain't even got a weedeater Bo$$


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Must've been my neighbor, I ain't even got a weedeater Bo$$



But I do know Kirby Smart and he says all charges should be dropped!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

SS using the computer in the break room at the chicken processing plant.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs headed to the Rose Bowl!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2017)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs on the Final Friday Night High School game of the year. Go Pack, beat that bunch from Marietta.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2017)

Wish I was down there, but the seating situation gonna be rough.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 15, 2017)

Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2017)

Boss y'all waking up to frost on the hay fields everyday now?????


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 17, 2017)

Go DAWGS banning produce pickers


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Just win!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2017)

Go thug Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs! That's right just win!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 17, 2017)

Dawgs be winning baby


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs hearing there's going to be some happy Dawg fans Dec 20th!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs hoping Dec 20th turns our as good as I think it will.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2017)

go dogs and bama in the final. really hope this happens.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs and bama in the final. really hope this happens.



Me too! And see Georgia beat Bama for the national championship! That would be soooooooooo sweet! 

Let's take care of business before taking care of business! First, we have to get by Oklahoma, and y'all have to get by Clemson. We do that and it's going to be something special to see. 2 SEC teams playing for it all. Man, that would be sweet! And I can just hear all the other conferences crying now! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2017)

Go thug Dawgs just winning!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs, paying no attention to the thugs.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Dawgs getting high winning the SEC Championship!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2017)

Go DAWGS making the sooners be see ya laters!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Eton Ga.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs, about to clean house on early signing day and then whoop some Sooners


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a great signing day.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 19, 2017)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 19, 2017)

Go DAWGS in the heads of all the haters


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs keep chopping wood!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy Hump Day, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs on early signing day!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Noles flippin recruits


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs in the slamma


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Noles going bowling


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Hey SS thug. ... they got a bowling alley at the chicken plant??????


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!! Kirby is keeping his campaign promise by building a wall around the state of Ga!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles flippin recruits



Go Noles flipping hamburgers.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 20, 2017)

Go DAWGS flipping 'cruits from the criminoles and barners. Poor guys


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs monster recruiting class.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 20, 2017)

Go DAWGS! Kirby just filled more than the stocking above the fireplace with this class!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 20, 2017)

Dawgs loaded up and are currently listed at #1 in the recruiting rankings.     

https://n.rivals.com/team_rankings/2018/all-teams/football

Hopefully this translates into many championships! We've been a sleeping giant for too long! Why not us?

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Dawgs might just end up with the best recruiting class in history.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

We flipped a CB from Ala.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2017)

go dogs committing felonies


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2017)

Glad Miami got a good man. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

riprap said:


> Glad Miami got a good man. Go Dawgs!



Wonder if got a good Ol. He did not put much emphasis on OL when he was at UGA.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2017)

Go jealous bammer boys!  Go DAWGS, inking the #1 class in America!


----------



## riprap (Dec 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if got a good Ol. He did not put much emphasis on OL when he was at UGA.



His emphasis was on BIG. I remember the golden corral gang being gassed in the 4th quarter of most big games.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if got a good Ol. He did not put much emphasis on OL when he was at UGA.



They got 2 in the 247 top 10.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2017)

#johncooperkydawgelfiiibrowningslayerbroncelusesux


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

6, you could congratulate us on what a lot of people are calling the greatest recruiting class in history of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs Getting it done on the recruiting trail.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs with a bright future.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 21, 2017)

#6saltydawg....Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs, a dynasty in the making.


----------



## Atlsooner (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations on a FANTASTIC recruiting class!! I just hope that doesn't carry over to the Rose Bowl. At least let OU win that.  From the looks of it, you'll win a lot of those titles soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Atlsooner said:


> Congratulations on a FANTASTIC recruiting class!! I just hope that doesn't carry over to the Rose Bowl. At least let OU win that.  From the looks of it, you'll win a lot of those titles soon.



Funny that you should mention that. I was telling the wife this morning, that as good as this class is, it will not help in in the Rose Bowl. I just hope we don't take our eye of the ball. until this game is over. Thanks


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs getting the #2 TE in the nation.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> 6, you could congratulate us on what a lot of people are calling the greatest recruiting class in history of the game.



what have they won. they are still in hs. lol.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

6 is just mad cause he is in 6th place.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> 6 is just mad cause he is in 6th place.



That Clemson rematch must have M6 terrified! Notice he hasn't posted any stats on this year's matchup? 

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Atlsooner (Dec 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting the #2 TE in the nation.



KyDawg.....and the Sooners have the #1 and John Mackey Award winning TE now. RS Sophomore but we are expecting him to enter the draft after we win the Nat'l Championship in a couple of weeks.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2017)

Go DAWGS making Christmas great again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Friday, GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 22, 2017)

Go you hairy DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs already lining up the talent for 2019.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2017)

Go Dawgs piling up talent, while all the other fans can do is worry about Natrez. Like none of them have ever had a player smoke pot.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Go Natrez!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 23, 2017)

Go DAWGS in the heads of other fans and JUST WINNING


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

It is not just this class that has them running scared, although it did send them on their way, but it is knowing deep down, that this is the first of many more to come. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs trying to finish up their Christmas shopping.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs relaxing on a rainy Saturday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2017)

go dogs committing crimes


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Just win baby!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 23, 2017)

All this fuss over a little weed is stupid! 




GO DAWGS BLAZING A FAT ONE!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 23, 2017)

Go DAWGS on the green


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs embracing the thug culture


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas SS. I am coming down that way in February and we need to get together. By the way can you get me a good price on some fresh dressed chickens? PM me your phone number.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs. Guess I am gonna have to get another dog, that dang old coon thinks he owns this place since Odell passed on.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

He was out there smelling of a box that UPS left today.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

We might be eating coon for Christmas.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

Coon aint bad if you par boil it. Gotta little fat on it, but that makes good hair dressing.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

I just need a mess of sweet taters to put in the pot with him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

That old coon going down like Oklahoma.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Grey Ga.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy holidays, boys! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs letting a coon run the joint


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Noles eating rabbit on the recruiting trail


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs eating coon stew in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs drinking at 9am


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Dawgs and thugs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs on top of Pine Mountain looking for Santa


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs just finishing up their Christmas shopping.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Wonder if that old coon will come around tonight. I done got the sweet taters and SS sent me a mess of Rutabagas.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs killing Christmas Eve coons!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs poaching Santa's Rain Deer.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs waiting under the mistletoe


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs hopefully old lady luck will shine on us new years day


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas John.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs up at the North Pole.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Wish I was in Pasadena.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2017)

In her brand new shiny Red Super Stock Dodge.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Yep Charlie would be nice to be out there.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 25, 2017)

Go DAWGS remembering that Jesus is the reason for the season!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs Merry Christmas to ehhrbodi!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone! Now let's go and beat Oklahoma!

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 25, 2017)

mery christmas to all and roll tide


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2017)

Hope all of you are having a Nice Christmas. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs relaxing on Christmas day


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 25, 2017)

go dogs drunk in the trailer park


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Thugs in California.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 25, 2017)

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 25, 2017)

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">“We can go coast to coast” ��#ATD / #GoDawgs pic.twitter.com/p0G1vDHJA2</p>— Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 24, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Sharpen the axe.#ATD / #KeepChopping pic.twitter.com/pHA5IJjKp1</p>— Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 18, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Leave no doubt.#ATD / #GoDawgs pic.twitter.com/7OXgj4AKUE</p>— Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 18, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">This is Georgia Football ��#ATD / #GoDawgs pic.twitter.com/A6Q3kXC21U</p>— Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 24, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Coweta.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 26, 2017)

T minus 6 days and 2 hours. 

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2017)

Go DAWGS! 
From Athens to Pasadena.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

I miss living in Athens. .........


----------



## elfiii (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs landing in Pasadena safely!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Noles on Dec 27


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2017)

The day of champions


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs on a cold day in Kentucky.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs hoping for a win Monday night.


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs looking for the GT bowl game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs pulling for the Noles in the Independence bowl.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs. This never gets old.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs that miss Munson. I can hear him now. How in the world are the Dawgs gonna have any chance against that giant, Heisman trophy winner, how do we stand any chance against this guy?"


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 27, 2017)

Go DAWGS with the fireplace roaring tonight! And for the next several nights!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 27, 2017)

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Go Dawgs that ate supper tonight with a bunch of UT fans. Sure did not see much orange.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

I had my new Dawg shirt on and my Dawg Jacket.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Vols talking BB now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

We will prolly beat them at BB too. We could beat them at horseshoes too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Pulling for Mizzu, don't look to good right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Good night Dawgs.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Kirby Smarts recruiting seems to have rubbed off on the basketball program and Mark Fox...Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2017)

GO DAWGS! 
Getting fired up!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2017)

go dogs incarcerated


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs keeping this game close.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

SCswamp got a scary avy. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs trying to stay warm.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs gettin crunked


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs down in Lovely South Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Rose Bowl Bound Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs in a lonely Athens town.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs counting it down to kick off.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 29, 2017)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2017)

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!
HUNKER DOWN YOU GUYS!

BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2017)

Almost wood choppin' time...............Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Worried about the refs after that Kentucky game. smh-ing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2017)

go dogs with excuses.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Go calibama fans avoiding #fairweathermantrey ' s thread..........


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 30, 2017)

Hopin' we get pressure on their qb without blitzing because they have some very speedy receivers. Here's to Ro' Smith laying the absolute wood to anything in an okie jersey...Go Dogs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2017)

Going to have dominate the LOS to free up Carter and smith to eat! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2017)

UK did get robbed, but I was not pulling for them.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Savage Dawgs !!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs 48 hours away from battle.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 30, 2017)

I keep coming in here looking for something new, but nothing ever changes...Go Dawgs. 

I want a Georgia-Clemson game so bad! Will be the biggest party my neighbors and I have ever thrown, bigly. Go Clemson and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I keep coming in here looking for something new, but nothing ever changes...Go Dawgs.
> 
> I want a Georgia-Clemson game so bad! Will be the biggest party my neighbors and I have ever thrown, bigly. Go Clemson and Go Dawgs!



That'd be fine to me! Thanks! 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">ðŸŒ¹Practice 1. Let’s attack the day.#ATD / #GoDawgs pic.twitter.com/yVbkwtS5Ns</p>â€” Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 27, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Day 1: âœ…<br>Day 2: â˜€ï¸� #ATD / #GoDawgs pic.twitter.com/0NnwcGet1f</p>â€” Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 28, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="et" dir="ltr">Tunnel vision. ðŸŒ¹#ATD / #GoDawgs pic.twitter.com/IhVUfP1zxn</p>â€” Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 29, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Keep the main thing the main thing. #GoDawgs #ATD pic.twitter.com/YPMrwNi43N</p>â€” Georgia Football (@FootballUGA) December 30, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Hate Penn State.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2017)

Last day of the yr
Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2017)

Go hard core Dawgs from the box blind on the last day of the year.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2017)

Go 365 days per year Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs letting these deer watch me go broke feeding them corn!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2017)

Brown you must be feeding them Deer corn. That stuff aint cheap.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2017)

I fed the deer my sunflower plot this year, and did not even get to hunt.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/UGAAlumniAssociation/videos/10154980432242657/


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs on playoff eve


----------



## Atlsooner (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's to a happy and healthy new year to all the Dawg faithful. Oh, and by the way.........



*Boomer Sooner*


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to you Alt. Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2017)

Aint nothing like it. Battle Hymn of the Dawg Nation!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2017)

Well it could all end tomorrow or we could live to fight one more time. Either way, this has been an enjoyable year to be a Dawg! Happy New Years and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes sir Bo$$ it's been a great year! !!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year Dawgs!!! Go Dawgs just keep chopping!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year, Dawgs, and everyone else!  

Today is FINALLY here! And I can't lie, I am going to be a nervous wreck as the game gets closer. We can win this thing, boys. But we're going to have to play smart, and go hard each play! From what I am hearing, the Dawg fans have once again shown up in huge numbers. Now let's hope they jam pack the Rose Bowl and make this a home field advantage for our boys!

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Noles!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!
Go Dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs beat dem Boomer Sooners!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs doing something they have not done in almost 75 years, and that is play in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Aint nothing finer in the land than The Georgia Redcoat Marching Band. Loud and proud in the Rose Bowl Parade.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

I apologize for the LONG post, but well worth the read. Go Dawgs.

Dear Kind & Loving Lord, we awaken this beautiful January morn which you have made, rejoicing, praising and singing “It’s Great to be a Georgia BullDawg”! Even though some of us awaken the morning with aching heads, sour stomachs and throbbing livers, we are thankful to be BullDawgs! From Lake Oconee to Ludowici, Hiawassee to Hahira, Montrose to Moultrie, Dudley to Dalton, St Simons to Soperton, today we will be surrounded by our fellow brethren of the Red & Black cloth eating our collards, black-eyed peas and smoked pork and Brown Licker and cheering on the Dawgs! I am so thankful this morning to be surrounded by both new friends and old, sweet and beautiful, who made me laugh so much last night that I may have wet myself! After an awesome night of Karaoke, Pictionary and Left Right Center, Dear Lord….It’s GameDay!!! Father, I have had to pinch myself several times this morning, not only because I like to be pinched on occasion, but that I never saw the success coming that we have had this fabulous football season that you have so blessed the Dawgs Nation with!! Lord, we are playing the grandfather of all bowls, the ROSE BOWL! It’s been a long 75 years since Frank Sinkwich and Charley Trippi (my fellow UGA Lambda Chi Alpha fraternity brother 990 South Milledge Avenue), whipped UCLA 9-0 back in 19 and 42 and were declared National Champions! I ask your blessing on the entire faithful BullDawg followers whom have em”barked” on this historic Pilgrimage to Pasadena. Please watch over them and guide them as they try to provy our traditional tailgate provisions. It’s not easy finding good fried chicken, pimento and cheese, BBQ, potato salad and good Brown Licker in southern California. Lord as you know, there’s not really anything “Southern” about southern California. I know many of these Georgia faithful will be tempted by evil down the slippery path of convenience store tailgate sushi, bean sprout and quinoa salad, gluten free stir fried tofu and washed down with a not so delicious GMO Free vodka kale and cucumber smoothie, which just ain’t right. Please give them comfort in knowing that as soon as they land back at Atlanta's Hartsfield Latoya Jackson Galactic Spaceport and Nail Salon, good fried chicken, collard greens, a Chick-fil A sammich, Waffle House scattered, smothered and covered hash browns and Varsity onion rings, an FO and 3 chili-slaw dawg awaits them just down the concourse upon arrival back in God’s Country. Forgive me O’Father for I know you created California and I am sure there are many lovely things from there is but a couple of things that I am thankful for that has come out of California- good Mexican food and the other thing is very sweet, has long tan legs and sun-kissed golden blonde locks of loveliness. Yes Lord can I get an Amen! Lord, as I so often do, my mind wonders, please help me to focus on the task at hand today and help Kirby to inspire and lead Fromm, Chubb, Michel, Roquan and the rest of the Junkyard Dawgs. Please lead us to victory over evil lead by Oklahoma’s crotch-grabbing Heisman trophy winning quarterback Baby Mayfield. I don’t like him very much but some of his people make some very good Moosetrack Ice Cream. Lord please guide and direct me to a large hot cup of coffee and an even larger spicy Bloody Mary as we prepare for Victory at the Rose Bowl today! Lord as always, help us not to take it for granted, but thank you for making us Georgia BullDawgs and bless those unfortunate wretched souls who are not. And all of God’s children stood, raised their Big Brown Licker Drink high into the Georgia and California sky…. and hollered Glory, Glory, Glory to Old Georgia! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! Sic’em! Woof! Woof! Woof!
Written by; Charlie English â�¤ï¸�


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

^
LOL

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

silver britches said:


> ^
> lol
> 
> championships! Let's...
> ...



x10....


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2018)

Go DAWGS near and far, all across the land!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Go my homey G DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Good one mrs 22.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs, winning one for an old man.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Man what a great win!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2018)

Keep it rolling!  Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, winning one for an old man.



Proud for you Charlie one more game to go!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Guys, you will never understand how much this game meant to me. I do want to win the next one, but to get into the NC game  with a second year coach, is unbelievable. CKS has brought hope back to me, that I lost several years ago. Love all my Dawgs Brothers and sisters and trolls. Go Dawgs, I wont ask yall to hunker again this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Guys, you will never understand how much this game meant to me. I do want to win the next one, but to get into the NC game  with a second year coach, is unbelievable. CKS has brought hope back to me, that I lost several years ago. Love all my Dawgs Brothers and sisters and trolls. Go Dawgs, I wont ask yall to hunker again this year.



Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know if we'll be able to win won in my lifetime but at least having the ability to play for one makes this a GREAT DAY TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG!!!!!! Either way the program is still climbing. Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Guys, you will never understand how much this game meant to me. I do want to win the next one, but to get into the NC game  with a second year coach, is unbelievable. CKS has brought hope back to me, that I lost several years ago. Love all my Dawgs Brothers and sisters and trolls. Go Dawgs, I wont ask yall to hunker again this year.



Me too Charlie but yes, I’m going to ask them to hunker and hunker and hunker down. It’s how you win.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2018)

Man if they hunker down like they did on New Year's Day 2018, better look out!   We are still on cloud 9 here in coweta!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Been a long time coming for us Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/9UYqDW37438" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Me too Charlie but yes, I’m going to ask them to hunker and hunker and hunker down. It’s how you win.



Well I might do it under my breath Lee.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 1, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10841740&postcount=48

My prediction back in August.

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 1, 2018)

Power of positive thought. No one deserves it more than the DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

My diddy took me to ring that chapel bell when I was a tot. Thought that rope was gonna take me all the way to the bell. He had a hold of my foot.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Man o man.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My diddy took me to ring that chapel bell when I was a tot. Thought that rope was gonna take me all the way to the bell. He had a hold of my foot.



Mrs. Hornet I never got to ring the bell, my Grandmother wouldn't let us. Lol. Been by it a d under it alot as a kid ........

Man my Grandmother Beth Cooper is probably helping Larry cheer still!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2018)

Go DAWGS what a day!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Couldn't be more proud of my DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My diddy took me to ring that chapel bell when I was a tot. Thought that rope was gonna take me all the way to the bell. He had a hold of my foot.



I’ve done my turn at the bell. My grandaddy was class of 1917. I got his cane and his Frosh cap. I’m class of 1975.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs, who had a great season.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

I got to tell yall, I bout gave up in the first half. Blank's FG was huge.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

We cant come out that way against UA or Clempsun.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Tide looking rested after backing their way in with one less game played.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2018)

go dawgs scared of bama.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats Dawgs.

Looks like yall bout to win it all


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## EJC (Jan 2, 2018)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

go dogs and roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2018)

Bellamy message to Baker ... Humble Yourself!  Spot on!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs, playing for a NC, all the marbles, the whole enchilada!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Bellamy message to Baker ... Humble Yourself!  Spot on!


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2018)

Dawgs win...its still about Mayfield? Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Icing on the cake!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

Go you hairy Mayfield curb stompin Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs going to mbs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Finally came back down to earth. What a great game and to have 3 generations of Dawgs sitting here watching it and screaming away, made it extra special.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2018)

riprap said:


> Dawgs win...its still about Mayfield? Go Dawgs!



Yes but we are in the mix.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

I am still on cloud nine!!!!!!!

Charlie we had 3 generations here in our house too........ awesome feeling!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Maybe we can hire Richt for referee consultant.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to the NC game. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm a little upset with the dreamland bbq sponsorship. Just a little.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2018)

One more to go Dawgs, one more to go.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs loving all the haters!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 2, 2018)

Go dawgs and hopefully will see first natty in my lifetime


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2018)

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 







Win one more, and we're national champs! 

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2018)

Winning the title would be awesome. Doing it against the tide even better. Go Dawgs! You can do it!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for the highlights Silver. Man our running game looked great.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

The last TD in OT...... Fromm was down field blocking, I heard them talking about Mayfield blocking on an OK play but never heard them say anything about Jake..... 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 2, 2018)

Go you Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2018)

go dogs losing to bama


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 3, 2018)

Go you hairy dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs get that natty


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Hunker it down, one more time!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 
Or whatever Kirby yelled running on the field at 54-48 !!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 3, 2018)

Tighten up defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs GATA


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs......"Keep the main thing the main thing"


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs packing their bags to head to Chicago and watch my nephew graduate from the Navy!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2018)

How cold did it get on the mountain John? Got to minus 1 here.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2018)

Go DAWGS ... winning the Natty!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2018)

go dogs frightened and scared of one week avatar bets


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs, ignoring trolls.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs from the Great Lakes Naval Base!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 4, 2018)

Go HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs.......keep on choppin wood


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs playing in the NCG Monday!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Thursday evening Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2018)

WSB has the rebroadcast of the Rose bowl game if any of you are interested in listening to it. Or you can listen here. http://www.georgiadogs.com/watch/?Archive=12208&type=Archive

Love my Dawgs! Praying we bring home the national championship on Monday night! Can't wait!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs,  gonna be watching the game at work Monday night!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2018)

Let the Big Dog Eat.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Work just installed 3 flat screen TV'S.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 4, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Work just installed 3 flat screen TV'S.



Go DAWGS not getting no work done Monday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Work will get done ....... I am the suit (or so Bigsteve says).....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Go Dawgs! 

Are we going to close this one out before Monday? ?????


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 5, 2018)

Had to come up with a new signature for the championships game. I think it looks really nice!  

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs by Lake Michigan where it's negative 2 right now!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS staying warm in this chilly weather!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready to play for a national championship


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in mbs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the championship!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Slayer Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville GA


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the Classic City!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Fort Lamar Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Hull Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Danielsville!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs making bammer fans nervous


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Noles waiting on next year


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Noles hoping they are not waiting lots of years!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Ila Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs at Jot em down store!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Commerce


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Watkinsville!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Port Angeles Wa.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go liberal Calibama fans living on the left coast


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs MAGA......


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Monday night


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the Metro area


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cornelia Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

SS thug be hoping picking season hurry up so he can get out of the chicken plant


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Man it still is cold here on the mountain,  Arlo my Australian shepherd won't come out of his Dawg house!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

I bet the Dawgs and Bammers are glad they are playing in a dome


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Just sitting here watching my oldest granddaughter play kitchen singing Glory Glory to old Georgia


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Gonna be a cold night at work tonight. Glad the shop has heat


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Hate having to work in 10nrc. At least I don't have to live there, Bama is close as I wanna be.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Comer


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Royston


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to the CKS era


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs close this one for a new on Monday


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in freezing weather all week


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in 20 mph wind and 26 temp.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Gooooo


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kirby ncg before richt


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Elfii Dawg working for a living


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawg1419 closing threads


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in loganville


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

How bout them Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs closing this one out


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs still to cold


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs with their avy on fire.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs extending their Atlanta winning streak.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Charlie Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2018)

GO DAWGS! Busses just went thought Barrow County headed to the ATL. Riding in Bulldawg style!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Busses just went thought Barrow County headed to the ATL. Riding in Bulldawg style!



Go Dawgs headed to the battlefield!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2018)

go dawgs losing monday


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs losing monday



Go Dawgs ain't skurred of no Bammers.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Keeping that axe choppin


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS who really do need more firewood may run out before winters finito


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Them buses sho is purdy! I hope the next pic we see has them wrapped in NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go you HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

If you shave your dog you ain't no real DAWG


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Atlanta bound Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go all you lucky DAWGS headed to Atl Monday to be live and in color! We'll be cheering loud and proud from the grove of locust!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

You DAWGS be safe out there


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey Bo$$ how many strikes does this 6 feller have on his record? I'm thinking we should just ahead and put the kabosh on his account so we don't have to hear his excuses Monday night! Any chance we can include #fairweather also?c


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go John cooper DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Bo$$ DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go elfiiiiiiiiii DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go 1419 DAWGS on fiah


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go RIP DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Eric flowers DAWGS peeking in herra


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go BROWN DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

One more time you DAWGS, Hunker Down just one more time


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go SILVER BRITCHES DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Where's Slaya DAWG at???


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Mud Ducker and FISH HAWK DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Camo Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed to the benz


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go SCswamp and Hornet DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS seeing this spectacle for the first time in their Life and hopefully many more times to come in the SMART ERA!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS 100% healthy and those that are playing with band aids and duct tape holding their body together! Hunker it down just one more time fellas


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 5, 2018)

Whoot, there it is!







Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

SB you right about that! Hope we can whoot it and WHOOP em one more time come Monday! GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

This thread sure is poking along for yall to be National Title contenders


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

SS get in the game behind a winning team! Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping SSTHUG on his toes!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Hunker down one more time guys!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go you silver britches


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS near and far, all across this GREAT LAND, making AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

CamoDawg85 said:


> SS get in the game behind a winning team! Go DAWGS!!!



2018 is all about the tribe.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Yall Dawgs gonna have a lot to talk about tween now and Sept


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Then it's Noles time


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

If yall win, I may have to step back from the forum for about 8 months.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Lawd help us non Dawg fans


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Every post is gonna be Go Dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

This thing will be on #48 by the time the season starts back


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Slayer will probably finish #34 by himself come Tuesday mornin


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

That's the plan SS! But it ain't stopping in 2018 brother!!!! Now until September, lemme hear you say GO DAWGS!!!!!!! Woof woof woof


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2018)

Glory, Glory to ole Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Goooo DAWGS sic em..... woof woof woof


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Bammers breaking out those old Ga t shirts


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go DAWGS hittin the sack


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs working on till midnight


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Colbert


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Madison County


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs on Joe Cooper road


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go SSthug doing drive by post


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs wondering where #fairweathermantrey run off to


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs while the vowels sat out the bowl games.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go bammers living in liberal California


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in KY


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Brownceluse Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Slayer Dawg


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Camo Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go late night Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Valdosta


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Tifton


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the service


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in Tifton



Best part of the staTe

Go up tempo Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Tiger


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Hollywood


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the hooch


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs living large


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

I believe Larry is smiling ear to ear over these Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs staying warm


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Monticello


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Cartersville


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs remembering the little guy beating Alabama in OT at Tuscaloosa back in 2007. Mikey Henderson went up and caught the game winner, in the end zone in the second OT. Go Dawgs, repeating a miracle.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Rome


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Charlie! ! !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

It would be nice if we could nice if we could close this one before the NC game, but I want ask yall to hunker down that much.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Braselton


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs freezing on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs closing this thread before the natty


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

IF the Dawgs could win this game, my life would be complete.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping warm in KY


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawg for a "Nice old man" in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs just hunker down boys


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs wanting this win bad!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs keeping warm in KY



John, aint no warm weather up here. We have not seen 32 in over a week now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Hunker down Dawgs hunker down


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

But I see a lot of 27 Monday.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> John, aint no warm weather up here. We have not seen 32 in over a week now.



We had a heat wave yesterday,  it got up to 35 at the house!!!  I don't like braving the cold anymore


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Met an Alabama fan coming out of the Wagon Wheel tonight. He said this game scared him.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

I hope to see some single and double digits chopping on both sides of the line Monday


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

I told him it scared me worst.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Heck all the vowel fans have run out and bought UGA gear just to feel good


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

We can not let them get a big lead on us like we did Oklahoma.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Heck all the vowel fans have run out and bought UGA gear just to feel good



They all talking about BB now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

I am nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs about this game


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We can not let them get a big lead on us like we did Oklahoma.



Yes sir you are right! We got to bow up on the line


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

I am excited about the Kirby Era...... CMR is a DGD, but Kirby just seems to want it more!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

We were sitting nest to some Vol fans at the WW tonight and I had my Georgia shirt on. They went into a loud play by play including where they were at when they made that miracle throw it up in the air, and see what happens play last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

I ask them how they did in their Bowl game this year and thought I would have to fight my way out of there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Course there weren't but 4 men in the crowd so I was not worried to much.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Vowel fans...... lol


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs picking fights with vowels


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Them Alabama boys in Birmingham could have whupped them.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Last time I watched the vowels play they was fighting amongst themselves


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

They have quit wearing the Orange lately, has yall noticed that.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

You ever catch that coon Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Well some of them are required to wear it to keep from getting runned over on the highway.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> You ever catch that coon Charlie



He is smarter than a highly educated Vol John. Well most coons are.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Aint seen much of 6 or SS Thug lately.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes they are...... you don't see a coon wearing that putrid orange


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

john cooper said:


> yes they are...... You don't see a coon wearing that putrid orange



lol


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Chicken plant got him on overtime


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey Jeff! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

We just might close this thing out with a little help John.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

1 coon has more sense than a room full of vowels.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

We wearing it out like the old days Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes sir we might, I will be posting tonight till about 1 am.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Closing threads on a cold night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Jeff and I made like 600 post one night, to shut the Alabama thread down once and for all. They never recovered.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Think we mentioned every County and half of the towns in Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Glad my company got the 3 HD flat screens hook up. Gonna be nice monday night watching the game at work.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Especially if they had Ham in their name.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

That's to funny


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

28 on da porch. Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Dawg1419 jumping in!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Get er closed out


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

My oldest son is headed down there to watch it live, he is a DGD.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

I’m not in the avy bet.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ery time I lose


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

They still got a chicken plant I  Social Circle Dawg


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the help 1419.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the ATL


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> They still got a chicken plant I  Social Circle Dawg



Naw just a stinkin egg plant


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

If they do I bet alot of FSU fans work there during the produce picking off season


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Knock a DAWG off a gut wagon


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

1419 up there around Norm Van Brocklyn territory.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Naw just a stinkin egg plant



Noles fans need to work too


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ala in the ATL tonight to too two


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 1419 up there around Norm Van Brocklyn territory.



1/2 a mile away


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kirby teachin dawgs new tricks


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Natty bound


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

SSthug probably had to get some rest. He been working OT


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Closein it down


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Brown warned me a long time ago, about AVY bets, but I had to learn on my own, and ended up wearing an Elephant for bout a month. I said then, never again.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Charlie Trippi was a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Only time I did the Avy bet I wore a stinking gator for a week......


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Brown warned me a long time ago, about AVY bets, but I had to learn on my own, and ended up wearing an Elephant for bout a month. I said then, never again.



I don’t mind having a different avy it’s we lose every time. Had enough


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

We gonna close this one by tomorrow sometime.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

SS is the safety officer, he won an award for the best Safety Officer in the industry. His plant only lost 7 thumbs and 14 fingers.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hate to lose


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Like you said bo$$. I’m just happy the dawgs made it this far. The future is bright


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Lindsay Scott from Jessup was a DGD.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ain’t got $5000 for a ticket


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Watch it on my black and white


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Run Lindsay run!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

O it’s out crank up the transistor


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

I hate losing too 1419. Done suffered through to many of them.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Relly miss larry. Scott Howard gets on my nerves


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Lost my confidence.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Frank sincawitch was a DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

But he will do


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Buck bleue is a dgd


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

I was an average Dawg Fan until Munson came along and then I was a wild one.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Knowshon marino is a dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

There will only be one Larry, I think Scott will come into his own..... he has the passion


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I was an average Dawg Fan until Munson came along and then I was a wild one.



I still watch youtube with larry announcing


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> There will only be one Larry, I think Scott will come into his own..... he has the passion



He does but it’s hard for me


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

One of my favorite Munson calls is Appleby to Washington.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Mohammed Massiqua is a DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Fromm is da man


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Aj Green is a dgd


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Knowshon marino is a dgd



Falcons getting ready to figure that out.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

David Greene is a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Falcons suc


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

Pulpwood was a DGD.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Falcons


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> He does but it’s hard for me



Me to. I never heard anyone but Larry call the Dawgs. Me and my wife still pull him up on YouTube just to hear his voice.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2018)

Todd Gurley is a dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Remember when the falcons had larry???


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

I remember some team trying an onside kick against Georgia, and Pulpwood ran it all the way back.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I bet there was some property destroyed in Pasadena


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jarvis Jones was a dgd


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

I have not listened too a Radio broadcast since Munson retired.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> I bet there was some property destroyed in Pasadena


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I wonder if Mayfield still hears Roquan coming after him?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I have not listened too a Radio broadcast since Munson retired.



It’s definitely different. He gets into it but not the same


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

I have on a dove field in South Georgia and listened to many a Munson called game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Fromm was down field blocking on the Sony game winning touchdown! !!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Garrison Hearst is a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Erk Russell was a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Johnny Griffith was a dgd


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Tucker dialed up that rain Blitz in the second half. Our D only gave up one TD in that half.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Vince Dulley is a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Loran Smith is a dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Us grandkids used to gather at my grandparents house in Athens while our folks went to the games. My grandmother would turn on the TV turn the sound down and turn Larry up on the radio!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Kirby Smart is a dgd


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Clarence Kay was a DGD, He went on to play some pro ball.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

My whole family, Father and Mothers sides were Dawg fans..... how could we not be growing up in Athens and Madison County


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Us grandkids used to gather at my grandparents house in Athens while our folks went to the games. My grandmother would turn on the TV turn the sound down and turn Larry up on the radio!



When my wife and I were dating I would watch the game and turn down the sound and turn on the radio and she said what are you doing? I just laughed.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Kevin Butler kicked a thousand yard field goal.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

She gets it now 20 yrs later


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I think I was 12 years old before I met someone who wasn't a Dawg fan.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

https://youtu.be/gXavoYv9vkA


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Their you go bo$s. Scott Howard


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

I was wrong it was a hundred thousand yard FG to beat Clemson.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

David pollard is a dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I remember that so well!!!!! 

I am glad Kevin is working with Rodrigo,  his kicking has improved so much


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs kicking long field goals


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Boss we might close this tonight


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Eric Z is a dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs leaving it all on the field in the Benz


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA was a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGAII was a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGAIII was a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA IIII was a dgd


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA V was a dgd


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> https://youtu.be/gXavoYv9vkA



I could watch that all night long.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA VI was a DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA VII was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA VIII was a DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA VIIII was A DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Russ was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Mickey Henderson was a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Andrew Cooper was a DGD.

Y'all don't know him but he is my oldest son ...... passed away in 2001, that boy was a Dawg all the way! He love UGA as much as I do!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Andrew Cooper was a DGD.
> 
> Y'all don't know him but he is my oldest son ...... passed away in 2001, that boy was a Dawg all the way! He love UGA as much as I do!



Sorry to hear that. Bless you


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Odell Thurman was one of my favorite Dawgs, I named my dog after him, because he was on permanent probation.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

I had an English bulldog named Georgia. She was a DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

88 more to go Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

How bout them Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hunker down


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Andrew Cooper was a DGD.
> 
> Y'all don't know him but he is my oldest son ...... passed away in 2001, that boy was a Dawg all the way! He love UGA as much as I do!



Sad to hear that John, I am glad he was a Dawg fan, and hope he looks down and enjoys the game Monday night.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

We gonna win


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I raised all my kids to be Dawgs fans and the youngest daughter had to marry a bammer. I came close to disowning her.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

I thinks Munson helped us in the Rose Bowl John.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

How bout that. Go Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs sec champion


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Kirby to nc game before richt


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Miami suc


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Well I will have to wait till tomorrow to see how this things end, as I got to get up early tomorrow and break ice so my cows can get a drink of water.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Roses falling from the sky


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bo$$ bustin ice


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks guys I am proud of him, he was a stand up kid, yes he left here to young but at the funeral there were folks from 10 to 80 and the place was packed out. He made a lasting impression on everyone he met.

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

And good night John and 14.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bo$$ up with the chickens


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nite bo$$


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Get some rest Charlie. I know all about breaking ice for the cows!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bo$$ to old to stay up late


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Restin up for Monday night


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs are the best folks in the world!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Prayers for cooper


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Washington State! My cousin Robert lives there.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs rule


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Left coast dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs winning it all


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs live on the right coast


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs nervous as a prostitute in a church full of preachers about Monday night


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

O   Bama   Sucs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Don’t worry we got dis


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Only can go up with kirby


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Port Angeles Wa owing the Domino's franchise. ..lol....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

You still win being a Dawg


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Pizza Dawg


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs my uncle Phil Campbell was a DGD.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Free if it’s not there in 30 fast dawg


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs living the dream


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Elfiii is a DGD.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Varsity gonna be packed Monday night


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs hunting deer


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Maybe they open the roof Monday night. But it don’t work


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs winning everything this yr


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

This is yr if the dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawg fans are a family,  I see someone with a Dawg sticker on their car , I yell Go Dawgs and they will yell it back!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Flop


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

I missed that one


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs building a Kirby era!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Few more dawg post


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Kirby is smart


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I think we gonna see alot of Kirb stomping in the future


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs rule the rest droll


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs closing threads on a Friday night


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

One more time guys, hunker down


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I am a Dawg 100% I bleed red and black,


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

I’m gonna have to get a Georgia tattoo if they win


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Bulldog born and Bulldog bread, when I die I'll be Bulldog dead


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Made a bet earlier this yr if they win the nc I will get one.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> I’m gonna have to get a Georgia tattoo if they win



I been thinking the same thing!!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have none and don’t want one but my word is all i got


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

My mouth over run my rear lol


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking for a tat


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I have one and will be getting another in the next month, we win the Natty and I am getting 2.....lol


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Lars Tate is a dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go tattooed Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> I have one and will be getting another in the next month, we win the Natty and I am getting 2.....lol


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Champ Bailey was a DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Charlie Warrner is a dgd


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Boss Bailey was a DGD


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Champ Bailey is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

SSthug is a good  chicken plant worker!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Boss Bailey was a DGD





DAWG1419 said:


> Champ Bailey is a DGD



Scary lol


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Just a few more and we close this one down


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

How bout all them Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs always on the same page


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Need a new one for the nc game


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

How bout them GEORGIA BULLDOGS


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nick Saban taught kiby to much


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I have lived in several states in my 54 years here. None compare to GA. And Bulldog heaven,  the Classic City!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs Go


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs born in Athens


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Athens is to much fun in my 20”s


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Went to ever game


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs be closing a thread tonight


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Tried to drink all the beer in Athens


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Get it done coop


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the ATL


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs in the MBS


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

UGA is going to win


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

I moved away at 12 but I have sat on the train tracks.....lol


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs in the frezzing dome


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Just a few more


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dawgs gonna pull it off


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Posting from a phone stinks


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Xlose it out JC for your son.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Someone needs to lock thus one down


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey FH! Have you been ice fishing yet?
Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2018)

cramer said:


> Hey FH! Have you been ice fishing yet?
> Go Dawgs!



I only do ice in my drank cramer,I saw a crow walking across the pond yesterday........Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 6, 2018)

Go DAWGS 1,008


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!! Keep chopping!!


----------

